# Tall Fescue Falling over



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

I bought a zero turn mower a few weeks ago to help with my uncontrollable urge to mow every other day. I have noticed that where the tires track its laying the grass over and I'm having to mow it twice to get a good clean cut. I'm back to 4" on my cutting height but I have to really check my sprinklers on watering days or they get stuck because the grass is so full and thick.

Doe's anyone else have this problem? I'm considering going back to the good ol Honda 21".


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

i sometimes cut my back yard w/ a 42" zero turn mower and I notice the tire tracks usually when i cut it any higher than 3.25" or so. check the tire pressure on the rear tires as that helped reduced the tracks some for me.


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

I'll try that next thanks.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm in the same boat with my push mower. If I let my tttf go to 4" the wheels tend to push the grass down, more so than at 3-1/2".


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> i sometimes cut my back yard w/ a 42" zero turn mower and I notice the tire tracks usually when i cut it any higher than 3.25" or so. check the tire pressure on the rear tires as that helped reduced the tracks some for me.


Are you saying reducing the tire pressure helped reduce turf impact?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

craigdt said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > i sometimes cut my back yard w/ a 42" zero turn mower and I notice the tire tracks usually when i cut it any higher than 3.25" or so. check the tire pressure on the rear tires as that helped reduced the tracks some for me.
> ...


no the opposite. increasing the tire pressure reduced turf impaction.

Edit: I did not increase the psi past what was recommended on the tire. my tire pressure was just low and I inflated it to what was recommended.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Just curious, which mower is it? Have you sharpened the blades? I always sharpen brand new blades because out of the box they're just not sharp enough for me. That coating of paint they put on them doesn't help either. I also sharpen them about once a month this time of year when I mow twice a week and then every other month once summer hits and mowing slows down to once a week.

My mower is a Hustler X-One, weighs 1,300 lbs and don't have any problems like that. Even with all the rain we've had lately and all the moisture in the grass. Maybe there's something strange going on with your deck? Here's a pic of my lawn from Monday cut at 4.25". It's got stripes from the tires but all the blades are the same length.


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

It's a Huslter Raptor SD 54". I installed the mulch kit before ever using the original blades. I just installed a set of gator g5's that I will be trying for the first time to see if they work better. I have heard that about sharpening new blades but I'm getting a good cut. Just where the tires track it lays over like crazy, if I dont double cut after a few days it looks really bad and uneven.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

That's strange. Prior to getting the X-One I had the original 2013 Raptor and never had that problem with it either. I don't have the mulch kit on either so I wonder if that could be the problem. I could definitely see where blocking off the discharge could cause a vacuum issue enough that it wouldn't pull the grass up to cut it evenly. If the Gators don't solve it I would pull the mulching kit off and see if that helps.

FWIW, I've never seen the need to mulch with either of the Hustlers providing the grass wasn't totally out of control and in that case usually mulching isn't the way to go anyway. It starts clumping up and packing the deck full. For that situation you're better off bagging. I generally cut 2" or less off and even with an extremely thick lawn there are no visible clippings left behind.


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

Maybe I should try it with the mulch kit off. I did it so it wouldn't throw clippings all over the sidewalks and driveway. Plus I like the mulch going back onto the grass. I have a Z997R and a Z970R that I use on the farm. They shoot the grass so dang far, like 4ft-6ft at least with the side discharge so I was trying to avoid that being in town now.

The Gator G5 blades are insane. They cut so good and clean, just like everyone says they do.

I still have grass laying over like crazy, I might try and make a video of me cutting over what I cut with the hustler tonight to really show what its doing. I took a few pics so you could see! @ForsheeMS

Thanks for the help and tips @ForsheeMS


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Snoball said:


> Maybe I should try it with the mulch kit off. I did it so it wouldn't throw clippings all over the sidewalks and driveway. Plus I like the mulch going back onto the grass. I have a Z997R and a Z970R that I use on the farm. They shoot the grass so dang far, like 4ft-6ft at least with the side discharge so I was trying to avoid that being in town now.
> 
> The Gator G5 blades are insane. They cut so good and clean, just like everyone says they do.
> 
> ...


Out of curiousity, have you had a recent soil test? High nitrogen coupled with low potassium can result in fast top growth with little grass blade strength. I ask because I cut TTTF at 4" for years and it always stands tall like a high & tight.


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

I did two soil savvy kits this week so I should get the results back within 10 days. I have also sent some to be tested by my commercial chemical guy. I did a box store test this morning. (let the water sit overnight). I have shown low to almost 0 nitrogen for the last 60-90 days on this home test. I have a really nice soil sample probe that I have marked 1"-6". I'm taking all my samples from around the 5" mark.

When you say 'high and tight'. It seems like I have that around the edges and in smaller places that I know got extra fertilizer from turning/overage.


----------



## Armyguy63b (Jun 9, 2019)

I've noticed some people mention the blades. I've found the deck design to be the problem. Stamped decks or baffled lift much better and cut more evenly. I don't find fabricated decks any better than stamped. The steel on consumer grade mowers isn't any thicker regardless of deck style. Tried a raptor 42 and the cut was terrible at 3" on my zoysia. I was removing about 1-1/2" from the top. Fabricated decks might scalp well but they don't cut high. Thankfully the coop refunded my money. I tried going slow and it still left uncut grass on the left side. The entire swath left grass sticking up. Had to recut strip from left side on next pass. Also tried a snapper 360z and same problem. Pushes grass down and leaves tall stems. Guys around here fly through people's yards, leave grass sticking up everywhere and cut too short. The weeds come in and in a week their yard looks a mess. I'm not impressed with fabricated decks thus far.


----------

